# Hilfe beim Kauf einer Radeon 9000 Pro



## ep0x (10. April 2003)

Also soll ich mir lieber die :

Excalibur Radeon 9000 Pro 128 DDR von HIS 

oder die :

Atlantis Radeon 9000 Pro 64 DDR von Sapphire holen ??
Ich bekomme beide für den gleichen Preis nur hab ich gehört das
die 128 Ram version irgendwie langsamer ist.
Wenn ihr mir irgendwie helfen könnt


----------



## blubber (10. April 2003)

hi,

hmm....ich glaube zu wissen, dass zum beispiel bei der nvidia ti4200 die 64 MB Version schneller ist, als die 128 MB version. 
Die ham nämlich 3,6 ns Speicher druf, und die 128 MB Version 4ns, oder 4,4ns oder so.... 
So könnte es auch bei den ATI Karten sein.
Am besten schaust du mal bei http://www.tomshardware.de vorbei, kann nämlich sein, dass ich mich grad total irre 

bye


----------



## the_great_rawuza (10. April 2003)

Der Speicher ist glaub ich auch etwas langsamer, aber ist die Karte dann insgesamt nicht schneller, weil sie mehr Platz zum Auslagern hat???


----------

